

Why I Quit Intuit and Started CompanyLine - bretthellman
http://blog.companyline.com/post/2797977927/why-i-quit-intuit-and-started-companyline

======
espadagroup
Congrats on getting such early feedback and vetting. In fact hearing your
story about an internal award/competition just added +1 to Intuit's cool
points in my books.

~~~
bretthellman
Thanks espadagroup. Intuit is a great place to work, learn and practice skills
including design thinking.

------
bretthellman
Turns out Tumblr's having some downtime... Post can be viewed here:
[http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=159265784121760&...](http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=159265784121760&comments)

------
megaman821
Every company with developers should be in the business of productivity tools
for their devs. Even if there may never be a real money-making business there,
those tools can be contributed to the open source ecosystem.

------
mmmmax
How did you protect your IP from being claimed in part by your previous
employer? Are you the only one who ever touched the code?

~~~
jeroen
From the article: _I decided to leave Intuit and fundamentally improve
communication in a way that would obsolete notebox._

Sounds like notebox and CompanyLine are two different products that don't
necessarily share code.

~~~
bretthellman
The two product are not related. Every VC/Angel so far has asked about that
topic. Thanks for reading the post!

~~~
chrisaycock
It sounds as if CompanyLine was the product "you really needed at your
previous employer". This is exactly what PG recommends for startup ideas. Good
luck!

~~~
dhugiaskmak
How can you tell? All I can find on the website that even comes close to
explaining what it is/does is:

"CompanyLine is fundamentally improving the way companies communicate."

and the even less helpful:

"CompanyLine enables conversations that solve real business problems."

What does that even mean?

------
kschua
Nice one Brett. Congrats.

The notebox is one of those nice ideas that goes to my "I would love to use
that, but why didn't I think of it?" categories

~~~
bretthellman
Thanks kschua. No worries - there are still tons of amazing opportunities out
there.

------
leepnet
Great to see what you learned from Intuit and why you cut the cord when you
did. It's been a thrill watching CompanyLine come together!

------
scsmith
Great post Brett. Really interesting to hear a little of the motivation behind
you getting Company Line started.

------
rgrieselhuber
Brett is doing really impressive work and is on to something big with
CompanyLine, IMO.

~~~
bretthellman
Thanks Ray! Looking forward to more of your feedback soon.

------
duinote
I like your css. very clean.

~~~
bretthellman
Thanks duinote. Is it www.companyline.com or the blog.companyline you like?
just curious...

